# Silly wget Help

## wswartzendruber

I want to fetch everything out the this directory:

http://media.xiph.org/BBB/BBB-1080-png/

And place it in an arbitrary folder.  So far, I all I can get is the entire website.

----------

## DONAHUE

start firefox

tools --> addons

search for downthemall and then add it

restart firefox, browse to your page, right click, select downthemall for a selectable menu or dta one click to take them all.

----------

## Ant P.

You probably want this:

```
       -np

       --no-parent

           Do not ever ascend to the parent directory when retrieving recursively.  This is a useful option,

           since it guarantees that only the files below a certain hierarchy will be downloaded.
```

----------

## wswartzendruber

 *Ant_P wrote:*   

> You probably want this:
> 
> ```
>        -np
> 
> ...

 

Thank you!   :Very Happy: 

...

As I don't happen to be a Firefox user...

----------

